# Tivo mentioned on Working Lunch



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Tivo was mentioned on today's "Working Lunch" (just *before* the words "Sky+").

AFAIK you can view the entire programme via the BBC website.

God alone knows where they got the "expert" from. His main claim to expertise seems to be "knowing a man who does".


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. I nearly fell of my chair and dropped my (non-)working lunch all over the floor  Plus I agree about the 'expert'. I knew just-about as much as he did


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Yeah. I nearly fell of my chair and dropped my (non-)working lunch all over the floor  Plus I agree about the 'expert'. I knew just-about as much as he did


Expert in these situations usually just equals somebody who knows enough to appear vaguely competent but who more importantly is prepared to drop everything to rush to the tv studios to be filmed at a time convenient to the tv channel but not to the interviewee (or at least not convenient that is if they are a real expert doing lots of other things rather than a phoney expert just wanting to get their mug on tv by any means possible).


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm. Could there be some sort of correlation between Tivo ownership and having enough spare time to watch lunch-time TV?

We should be told.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Expert in these situations usually just equals somebody who knows enough to appear vaguely competent but who more importantly is prepared to drop everything to rush to the tv studios to be filmed at a time convenient to the tv channel


Reminds me of the time BBC News24 interviewed a guy about some IT related story and it turned out they had the wrong man as he was only there for a job interview


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Could there be some sort of correlation between Tivo ownership and having enough spare time to watch lunch-time TV?


No problem if you are retired with 2 Tivos and a V+ box. 5 channels at a time


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> No problem if you are retired with 2 Tivos and a V+ box. 5 channels at a time


But when do you ever find the time to catch up and watch it all.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> But when do you ever find the time to catch up and watch it all.


Pete you sound just like my wife


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> Pete you sound just like my wife


Jeans too tight?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Pete you sound just like my wife


Sorry I was forgetting. The point of the exercise is just to capture it all so as to have it there to watch if one ever feels like doing so. 

And I of all people with my 600 hours at Basic should appreciate the merits of this strategy. 

Although the grand master of recording almost all television ever broadcast just in case he might then want to watch it is Cyril with his five (or is it more) different Tivos.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> But when do you ever find the time to catch up and watch it all.


[with tivo]
Whenever _I_ want to 

[without Tivo]
I don't 'cos I miss everything


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> [with tivo]
> Whenever _I_ want to
> 
> [without Tivo]
> I don't 'cos I miss everthing


And then came the BBC seven day watch again broadband tv archive and 4OD.................


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> And then came the BBC seven day watch again broadband tv archive and 4OD.................


Only when they start showing stuff in the original broadcast quality on thei internet streams 

That said, I do have the VM On-Demand stuff which _is_ broadcast quality _plus_ I don't have to sit at my PC to watch it 



Pete77 said:


> And I of all people with my 600 hours at Basic should appreciate the merits of this strategy.


Eww!  I'd only ever use Medium. Basic is really awful!


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Yeah. I nearly fell of my chair and dropped my (non-)working lunch all over the floor  Plus I agree about the 'expert'. I knew just-about as much as he did


I quite likes how he was asked about anti spam tools and spunted on about firewalls and anti virus.

Din't seem that much of an expert,


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes! I thought that was most odd too


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I think he may have mis-heard the question, but even so all his responses to questions he knew were coming often resulted in the answer 'people I have spoken to say' - well whoopee... says a lot for his knowledge.


----------

